
Musk: I Am Not Bitcoin’s Satoshi Nakamoto - wolfgke
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-28/elon-musk-tweets-to-debunk-speculation-that-he-s-behind-bitcoin
======
synicalx
I mean really, that's EXACTLY what Satoshi would say.

It's funny though how Satoshi's identity has become sort of a modern day, non-
murdering, Jack the Ripper kind of case. Big influential yet anonymous figure,
and no one has the slightest clue who it might really be but every few months
someone comes up with a new suspect.

------
wolfgke
For those who are out of the loop here the posting that spread the rumor that
Elon Musk might be Satoshi Nakamoto:

> [https://hackernoon.com/elon-musk-probably-invented-
> bitcoin-9...](https://hackernoon.com/elon-musk-probably-invented-
> bitcoin-9d6c7b7f9c3b)

~~~
andrew-lucker
op calls himself a purveyor of "truthism". I thought the blog post was pure
satire when I read it and still do. Did anybody take this seriously?

